# 7 Year Old Discord Sci Fantasy RP Looking for New Members



## hatdudeman (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello role players my name is Hat and I’m here to get as many of you people into our RP Inexplicable Reference to the End of the Story. We have been rocking and rolling for seven years now and we are looking for some fresh new blood.
Our group is a bit small but it's full of creativity. We run what is basically a science fantasy slice of life adventure group. Breaking it down, science fantasy is kind of like Star Wars, you got your laser guns and space ships, but also mystical magic and arcane stuff. The slice of life comes from everyday bumming around, and adventures come in all forms. From long plots filled with villains (usually me) to monthly primal hunts in alien territories.
The world is filled with life of all kinds, as we endorse creativity. Play as any number of character types. From gun toting mercenaries, lords of chaos, brilliant builders, wise sorcerers, novice merchants, and more. Species is also unlocked, play as any mix of biological or artificial intelligence. Feel free to choose from our RPs take on the pure magic races such as elves, dwarves, etc. or go nuts and make something crazy and we will add it to our species list.
The world is alive with more lore than you could learn in several years and places to explore. From the Lankhmar Empire with its sprawling military control, to the Kingdom of Aurelionus and it's endless moons all chained together with nature.
So if you want to join a group of downright morally grey characters just trying to make a living for themselves, then ring the doorbell. It's a big world, so why not explore with friends.
Start in any corner of local reality you wish, and play however it is you want. Go for a more morally upright guardian soldier in the Ultram Alliance ready to fight for freedom and justice, or play as an imperial inquisitor scouring entire worlds in flame for their crimes against the Empire.
Be a righteous stand up dude or a right bastard it’s up to you. How far you go depends on your drive, ingenuity, adaptability, and intelligence.
Also to clarify as there have been some misunderstandigns. This world contains both magic and science in equal mixes. Neither is hard, so don't ask for the molecular structure of arcane. You can get very powerful with both arcane and tech, it just takes time as power comes from time spent active. That means if you spend every day working on things and do that for a month, you beat out the guy who does nothing for six months. As well, we move in real time. That may be a drag but we do it so that characters don't become locked in interactions with people who show up more rarely. One member bless her heart is a Paramedic. Valuable as that is, if you talk to her and had to wait, you would be trapped as she shows up for only a few minutes every couple days due to her work. That means when you leave if the scene goes on, your character will auto pilot to whatever it is you want them to do. Training, research, sleeping, eating, whatever. Please know that it may feel strange or bad, but we have lasted this long so something is working. It's like some games, the start sucks the most, but get past that and it becomes a lot more fun. Like Warframe. Or getting addicted to League of Legends.
Please not we are most active from 8-1 central time. We sometimes have intermittent RP through the day but it’s not regular by any means. We are willing to accept people worldwide but if you are in a time zone that makes regular activity easy in our prime RP times I cannot guarantee you will get as much out of the RP as others.
If you are interested please contact me on discord my user is hatdudeman


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Jun 15, 2018)

Uhh.. it takes a bit more than just your user to contact a singular user on discord.
it also requires the four numbers below your name, close to the bottom left.
I'm informing you of this because I'm both interested about this roleplay, and worried that I won't be able to contact you on it.


----------



## hatdudeman (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey man I’m really sorry.
The RP just moved to discord from another platform so we are working out the kinks. If you are still interested I’ll include an invite link below.
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Cres Moon (Sep 7, 2018)

I'd be interested


----------



## Universe (Sep 8, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 9, 2018)

Your invite link expired or otherwise failed.  Also interested, though my time is limited.  Thanks.


----------



## Naxium (Sep 10, 2018)

Definitely interested!


----------



## Universe (Sep 10, 2018)

So am I


----------



## silverwuffamute (Sep 10, 2018)

I am intrigued by this, send me a invite if you kindly would??


----------

